# BF Challenger



## jd56 (Oct 31, 2013)

OK, so it should be known that I have a soft spot for the BF Goodrich Challenger, after asking for values on the one at Trexlertown this fall. It was the green variety. But, I got a call from a guy  that is ready to let this one go. 
I asked what he wanted and he asked what's it worth. Not a true collector (or he wouldn't leave it up to me to give him the value, unless he's fishing) but, one that has picked up many bikes throughout the years.

Not wanting to spend too much but, not wanting to rape him either, well maybe a little....I'm thinking $500-$650 on this one. Missing the stem and the correct seat, he says it's a 52 but, it should have a troxel seat not this messenger budget seat.
Chainguard BF decal is gone and something placed in it's place, maybe a LP record logo.
However this bike is sweet. And I want it.

What should I offer?....it would be nice if he accepted my lowball $375-$450 offer I'm thinking of throwing at him. He has 30 bikes and many are in this condition. He says they have been in a room he built in his basement. He says he boarded up the room with the bikes in the late 80's. He says he didn't want anyone to see them or have access to them.


----------



## kos22us (Oct 31, 2013)

the chainguard decal is correct & original !   not a lp record sticket etc.


----------



## sqrly (Oct 31, 2013)

The springer is a cheap knockoff from the 90's


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 31, 2013)

kos22us said:


> the chainguard decal is correct & original !   not a lp record sticket etc.




Ask him where the original truss forks at...


----------



## sqrly (Oct 31, 2013)

Stem is a 80's-90's low end BMX stem. Seat may also be modern.  I wouldnt go over $250 for the bike, maybe $300 if I liked it to keep.  Paint is nice overall, maybe a Schwinn guy would say more $$$, but I think that would depend on what the light is worth and how much of the bike is a 90's Schwinn re-release.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 31, 2013)

sqrly said:


> Stem is a 80's-90's low end BMX stem. Seat may also be modern.  I wouldnt go over $250 for the bike, maybe $300 if I liked it to keep.  Paint is nice overall, maybe a Schwinn guy would say more $$$, but I think that would depend on what the light is worth and how much of the bike is a 90's Schwinn re-release.




Its mostly there.. 300 tops.  Tank alone is 170 to 2 bills... Hell buy it sell everything else off and put tank on yer other awesome straight bar!.. Same color if I remember right... .. The parts you need for this if your really need them are cheap...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 31, 2013)

sqrly said:


> Stem is a 80's-90's low end BMX stem. Seat may also be modern.  I wouldnt go over $250 for the bike, maybe $300 if I liked it to keep.  Paint is nice overall, maybe a Schwinn guy would say more $$$, but I think that would depend on what the light is worth and how much of the bike is a 90's Schwinn re-release.




Doesn't look like any is re-release 90s Schwinn crap


----------



## sqrly (Oct 31, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Doesn't look like any is re-release 90s Schwinn crap




Thats good.  I cant spot the difference.  When Schwinn did the reissue, I sold, gave away or scrapped nearly every Schwinn item I had and never looked back.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 31, 2013)

Are you guys saying this is a repop?
I know the stem is wrong, I mentioned that in the first post as I did about the seat. I guess that's why I asked you Schwinn experts.
The serial number is below and I see it as a 52 based on the number.

I will admit the chrome looks damn good. Is there a way to tell if the trusses are original vs  repops other than not as heavy gauge rods.


I do appreciate the help.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 31, 2013)

Schwinn never repoped a hornet..... Your bike is og except some parts ... 300 tops  rods came with repop springer. I can tell it was a trus fork by the fender... Saddle stem og easy to find maroon truss fork 250 maximum.. Now yer in 550.. Still good .. Sell it for 900 in three years


----------



## kingsting (Oct 31, 2013)

It has some incorrect stuff but I'm seeing about $500 worth of parts easy with some nice original paint. Chrome S-2's? The both look like there are some curb goonies on them. Tires look like Carlisle Lightning Darts. Any dryrot? How's the headlight inside? 
The bike is way too nice to part out so if you want it close to original, you'll need the correct saddle, burgundy fork, pedals, grips, bars, and stem for sure. The paint on the tank doesn't appear to match either. Is it from another bike or is the red faded? Are the rims going to be a tough fix? You'll have to figure cost of all these items when you make your offer...


----------



## sqrly (Oct 31, 2013)

I was asking if it could be a repop, due to all the modern parts and how nice the paint is.  Did not mean to imply it was a repop.  Just mentioned it because I cant tell the difference.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 31, 2013)

kingsting said:


> It has some incorrect stuff but I'm seeing about $500 worth of parts easy with some nice original paint. Chrome S-2's? The both look like there are some curb goonies on them. Tires look like Carlisle Lightning Darts. Any dryrot? How's the headlight inside?
> The bike is way too nice to part out so if you want it close to original, you'll need the correct saddle, burgundy fork, pedals, grips, bars, and stem for sure. The paint on the tank doesn't appear to match either. Is it from another bike or is the red faded? Are the rims going to be a tough fix? You'll have to figure cost of all these items when you make your offer...




Ive,had a few tanks that faded different then frame ect... Might be the lack of primer on tanks or light coating of paint... I think its og


----------



## jd56 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, I do respect your input. 
Here are a few more pics that he sent me. I have not seen the bike in person. Was told that his father owned it and when he died he got it. 
I'll ask about the forks for sure. 
I hadn't notice in the first set of pics but, the pedals are wrong and these are Carlisle Lightnings


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 31, 2013)

The springer front end is a knock off....and the pedals are not correct+ seat and the steering stem for it JD!!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Lots of wrong parts*

I see now that my emotions took over on this one and really do appreciate the input guys.

Here is the Green Challenger I fell in love with at TTown and then the one I posted here that I thought was close enough to correct.
Obviously the front fork is incorrect, and until I looked a little closer at the tank it's red doesn't match the frame.
Almost got fooled on this one.


----------



## mruiz (Nov 1, 2013)

I say is worth 400$ easy. Paint is nice JD
Mitch


----------



## jd56 (Nov 1, 2013)

It is nice paint but if the tank and fork setup is not correct, then I'm inclined to pass on this one. 
I want an all OG Challenger ...a turnkey example....$400 or even $300 is alot when its not original. In my opinion.
Thanks for the feedback, I do appreciate it.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

